# Not a garage but my driveway



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Been in my house since September 2006 and just getting round to doing the driveway properly as the chips were laid by the previous owner without any membrain just striaght on top of the mud.

This morning at 8am



















Tonight at 5.30pm after I came home from my work.



















Bottom step was a mess so this is getting replaced and once its settled I shall be tiling them with some nice tiles. Old wooden handrail will be replace with a new iron handrail.



















More pics as the time goes on


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

How much fun was the mini digger :lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks good so far


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

butler2.8i said:


> How much fun was the mini digger :lol:


Not sure mate. I was at work.


----------



## neal666 (Jan 9, 2008)

i think you will need a bit of menzerna power gloss to start with on that digger :thumb: 

and i would choose abit of vintage to finish it off it will really bring out the yellow :lol:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

jonnie5 said:


> Not sure mate. I was at work.


DOH, must read words not just look at pictures


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice indeed keep the piccys comming!!


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Not a dodgy Pikey deal eh? :lol:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I was just looking at the pics and hadn't noticed who had started the thread, then I clocked the skip company and realised it must be pretty local - I know the owner of the skip company


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

butler2.8i said:


> DOH, must read words not just look at pictures


I edited the words as when you read them it did sound like I was doing the work


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> Not a dodgy Pikey deal eh? :lol:


I hope not, theres about 10-12inch's of hardcore. Which was compresed every 4inch's hopefully thats a good base for starts.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

should be more than enough sub base, 8" would have been good enough. 

are you block paving the drive or graveling again


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

306chris said:


> should be more than enough sub base, 8" would have been good enough.
> 
> are you block paving the drive or graveling again


Monoblocking using Marshals brindle with a buff edge.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

interesting 

i need to remove my front garden, as we use it to park on. made a mess of it this week with the rain... not sur eif i can be arsed to do it this time. i did the other side, block paved it myself, only used 6" of hardcore, and its still going strong


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

drive looks to be coming along just great.

Not sure the mini digger will polish up tho


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> drive looks to be coming along just great.
> 
> Not sure the mini digger will polish up tho


A tin of hammerite should do the trick though. Sprayed though as so you dont get brush marks:lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

looking good :thumb:

more piccys


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> looking good :thumb:
> 
> more piccys


I finish work at 5.30pm. I'll be posting after my tea. Lynn says it almost finished.


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Todays pics


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

looks the shizz :thumb:

its a shame that my driveway slopes towards the house


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks mate. I've just got to get round the blacksmith and make a new handrail. Before that though my friend is going to tile the stairs with porcelain tiles from Italy. He's promised to do it for nothing if I give his Corrado the full works.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Before you park the car on it - or wash the car on it - Marshall's do a sealant for block paving which, IIRC, binds the sand in the joints and seals the surface of the blocks. Might be worthwhile applying some :thumb:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

parish said:


> Before you park the car on it - or wash the car on it - Marshall's do a sealant for block paving which, IIRC, binds the sand in the joints and seals the surface of the blocks. Might be worthwhile applying some :thumb:


Thanks. I'm the manager of the Fife Tile Centre and we deal with a company called CTD who are owned by Saint Goban who are one of the biggest companys in the world, they also own Jewsons where the blocks came from. So I'll speak to Simon from CTD tommorrow as is is also the Jewsons rep see if he can get some cheers:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

jonnie5 said:


> Thanks. I'm the manager of the Fife Tile Centre and we deal with a company called CTD who are owned by Saint Goban who are one of the biggest companys in the world, they also own Jewsons where the blocks came from. So I'll speak to Simon from CTD tommorrow as is is also the Jewsons rep see if he can get some cheers:thumb:


Just found my old Marshall's catalogue - it's called Keybond.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A cracking looking job :thumb:


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

jonnie5 said:


> Monoblocking using Marshals brindle with a buff edge.


I work for Marshalls  :wave:


----------



## johny5 (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow thats really nice, looks like a very good job done too,


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Money well spent.

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats the tiles order today so I will post up more pics in 2-3weeks once the arrive and get my steps tiled. Looking round the garden centres for some plants now too.


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like a cracking job:thumb: , the contrasting edge really finishes it off nicely (I hate wiriting stuff like that even though it is true, makes you sound so girly. )

Always worry about getting work like this done as there are so many cowboys around. Looking to get my drive done during the summer, I assume you would recommend the company that did yours ? Wonder if they would travel to Falkirk area ? Could you PM me their name and phone number.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Andy_R said:


> Looks like a cracking job:thumb: , the contrasting edge really finishes it off nicely (I hate wiriting stuff like that even though it is true, makes you sound so girly. )
> 
> Always worry about getting work like this done as there are so many cowboys around. Looking to get my drive done during the summer, I assume you would recommend the company that did yours ? Wonder if they would travel to Falkirk area ? Could you PM me their name and phone number.
> 
> ...


Pm'd :thumb:


----------



## laser558 (Jan 31, 2008)

that digger needs a detail sesh !


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks familiar i lived in Rosyth (Nelson St) for many years. Bet thats going to see much detailing action over the summer Looks like a quality job too


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

great work! looks awesome


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Very nice and tidy!!!


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

My steptread and tiles for the stairs should be coming on Friday. So hopefully the stairs will be tiled in the next few weeks


----------



## craigmk6 (Oct 19, 2007)

first thing i did when i moved house was tarmac myself a nice space


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just a quick update. My step tread tiles have been sitting in the shed for weeks now awaiting some better weather and a good tile fitter. If the weather is ok on Monday I will be getting the steps tiled then. After that its just the blacksmith with a new handrail and some plants and its all done.


----------



## tsutton (Jul 16, 2007)

Bricked driveway FTW!

Before:









After:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

my friend - thats such the wrong choice
its a pain in the backside trying to keep them clean


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

block paving is fine if you put a sealant ontop and jet wash it down once a year.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

neal666 said:


> i think you will need a bit of menzerna power gloss to start with on that digger :thumb:
> 
> and i would choose abit of vintage to finish it off it will really bring out the yellow :lol:


:lol:


----------



## laser avant (Feb 6, 2007)

Looking good there buddy... im going for imprinted concrete myself :thumb:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

laser avant said:


> Looking good there buddy... im going for imprinted concrete myself :thumb:


I sell a lot of products for ceramic tiling, I have an account with Rubi UK who supply all these moulds for imprinting concrete. Its a pritty skilled job to get right


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just a wee update again. Steps got tiled today just need grouted tomorrow. Once I get the handrail up and plant some plant then I will get some final pictures. Just pics from my phone just now though.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

she looks a bit young to be out on the tiles


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Great work


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

looking nice mate! hope those tiles dont turn out to be slippy when wet.


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> she looks a bit young to be out on the tiles


Haha. Kayleigh is like wee tink in that photo. Been on the trampoline and eating chocolate. Couldn't get her hair cut until next Wednesday.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

great thread!


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Like your little helper, great jod cutting that circular hole for the pipe.
A real pro job


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

westie said:


> Like your little helper, great jod cutting that circular hole for the pipe.
> A real pro job


Although I'm a time served joiner and have advanced craft, I'm now the manager of the Fife Tile Centre. This wasn't myself that did the tiling it was a friend and a great customer of the shop


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Now ya just need a whacking great gazebo to polish under


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

bricked driveways are deffinalty the way foraward, top work it looks great mate! :thumb:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Almost finished. Today the blacksmith was here and fitted the handrail. All I need to doo now is some painting and move the tubs and plant some evergreens and plants something that will give me colours all year round.


----------



## >DEL< (May 21, 2008)

great thread. Mas made a really attractive job compared to what was there before.


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

great thread mate turned out awsome:thumb:

nice to see some peeps in rosyth still look after there houses :lol:
i lived in the navy houses for a couple of years then up in inverkiething 

never had nice drives like that then :lol:


----------

